# Jamspots...Guelph...Comments



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Has anyone in the forum used this facility in Guelph? Comments?

http://www.jamspots.com/

Their website certainly could use a lot of enhancement !!...especially as they state proudly that they have been around since 1989

I will be phoning the Guelph location for more details...but GC members comments are always much appreciated.

Does anyone know if the Guelph location is associated with this Newmarket facility? 

They have a nice website...the pics look great. 

http://www.thejamspot.info/

Thanks

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Dave I've practiced there a few times. It's about $350 a month for a room IIRC. The stairs were pretty rickety (I'm told they're better now), the rooms were big enough, but not all that warm in the winter. It's been a couple years, but based on my experience, I'd have a hard time recommending them... There's the Jam school up on Woodlawn, I haven't been there, but they may have something worth looking into... Is there nothing in KW?

Oh and re: the other Jam Spot, the one in Guelph looks nothing like that


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

fudb said:


> Hey Dave I've practiced there a few times. It's about $350 a month for a room IIRC. The stairs were pretty rickety (I'm told they're better now), the rooms were big enough, but not all that warm in the winter. It's been a couple years, but based on my experience, I'd have a hard time recommending them... There's the Jam school up on Woodlawn, I haven't been there, but they may have something worth looking into... Is there nothing in KW?
> 
> Oh and re: the other Jam Spot, the one in Guelph looks nothing like that


Thanks *fudb...*your comments are much appreciated. 
Let's hope they have improved things over the past couple of years. Better stairs and decent heat in the winter would certainly be basic priorities.

I can't find anything in Kitchener after looking for about an hour. Band Jam studios went under a few years ago and there were some spaces in an old factory that were beyond horrible (and only available by the month, IIRC).

I phoned Jam School and they do not have jam spaces at either of their locations on Woodlawn and Alice. 
Apparently, all three places are owned by the same person.

I did indicate to the person I spoke to at the Jam School that the website was bad (I said it was circa 1988)...he laughed and asked me if I was a developer...I said "No, I am a consumer". I then asked him to pass my comments about the website on to the the owner. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Greco,

Is Cambridge any good? I saw this: http://www.timemusic.ca/Jam_Hall.html . I can't vouch for it at all. But the site seems to be current at least, and the photos look good.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Greco,
> 
> Is Cambridge any good? I saw this: http://www.timemusic.ca/Jam_Hall.html . I can't vouch for it at all. But the site seems to be current at least, and the photos look good.


Thanks TDU...that does look like it has potential. The pics look promising. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, it can be tough to find a rehearsal space in that area. I'm interested in how the Cambridge spot turns out.

Good luck.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Greco,
> 
> Is Cambridge any good? I saw this: http://www.timemusic.ca/Jam_Hall.html . I can't vouch for it at all. But the site seems to be current at least, and the photos look good.


Just wanted to let everyone in the area know that forum member hamstrung and I are going to check this place out.
The contact person, Adam, seems like a cool guy.

Thanks again TDU

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

greco said:


> Just wanted to let everyone in the area know that forum member hamstrung and I are going to check this place out.
> The contact person, Adam, seems like a cool guy.
> 
> Thanks again TDU
> ...


How did it go?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

TubeStack said:


> How did it go?


*Unfortunately, not well.
*
Hamstrung and I did go to see the space and we met Adam's co-worker. The space is very large with seemingly cool gear.
I organized two jams but had to cancel each of the rental dates. I feel that I gave a reasonable amount of notice when cancelling.

I then attempted to plan for a new date in about the middle of March. I left 2 messages...no answer.
I finally left a message with a time restriction (i.e., "I need to hear back from you by Thursday so that I can plan this jam")...no answer.

Possibly I frustrated him due to cancelling twice.

*Bottom Line: Getting Adam to respond to messages is impossible.* 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

greco said:


> Unfortunately, not well.
> 
> Hamstrung and I did go to see the space and we met Adam's co-worker. The space is very large with seemingly cool gear.
> I organized two jams but had to cancel each of the rental dates. I feel that I gave a reasonable amount of notice when cancelling.
> ...


Ah, that's too bad. 

Seems typical, though. I've emailed them and have had no response at all.


----------

